# Anvil Industry



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

A nifty little store I stumbled upon awhile back.























 Web Store

 Link to their foray into the game design part of wargaming.

Fun Fact: I'm on the roster for freelance writing for background bits and short stories for their _Afterlife _ project. If you buy it, expect to see my name in the credits :victory:


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Definitely take a look at these guys! I stumbled upon their eBay store a few months back and loved what I found. Not too expensive, I thought. I have a Chaos Havoc unit with their autocannons and I love the look! The fit was almost perfect as well, I did have to do minor mods for one of the arm types. I'll take some pics and post them up soon.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been thinking of whether or not to include the sniper models as alternates for Scouts...since the GW molds are less than malleable compared to basically any other kit they produce.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I've been thinking of whether or not to include the sniper models as alternates for Scouts...since the GW molds are less than malleable compared to basically any other kit they produce.


Think they would make pretty nice scouts - maybe remove the backpacks and swap the heads out.

i've been eyeing up these guys for inquisitorial acolytes:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Varakir said:


> Think they would make pretty nice scouts


I feel like they are wearing too much armour. I might have to get down on some GS and IG models...

Those would make very nice Inquisition models dude.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is the autocannon on one my havocs! I like the look of them compared to the GW ones. I have one of the "over-the-shoulder" autocannons, so I put a picture of that too (when I got him he didn't have the left arm so I improvised ).


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Heres the squad from different angles. I hope you all like them as much as I do.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That is pretty spot on for sizing, Nahum. I don't suppose you've ever bought any of their full models to see a full on side by side comparison?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That autocannon looks pretty good on a havoc. I'd definitely consider buying some of those.

The only part I don't like is the ammo fanny-pack. I'd leave that off.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

ntaw: no I have not but I've been considering it. I may now to see for myself and sire you all of course.

Kreuger: I'm not positive if I like it either and have gone back and forth on what I want to do with the extra ammo clips. I think in the end I'll just have to leave them off.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree on the ammo packs looking shite, but those autocannons are really good!


----------

